# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin tour > Miền Bắc >  Thung Nai Hòa Bình

## dieptour

*Du lịch Thung Nai Hòa Bình*
*(Chương trình: 2 ngày 1 đêm, Ô tô + thuyền)*

_Thung Nai, cái tên lúc đầu nghe rất xa lạ nhưng lại rất gần, cách thị xã Hoà Bình 20km thuộc địa phận xã Thung Nai, huyện Cao Phong, tỉnh Hoà Bình._
_ Nếu ai chưa từng đến Thung Nai thì quả là một điều đáng tiếc vì đơn gian là nó rất đẹp, có thể coi nó như là" Hạ Long cạn".
 Cái cảm giác đi thuyền trên dòng Đà Giang kỳ vĩ, ngắm sông nước, mây trời, ăn uống trên đảo cối xay gió và thăm các bản của người Dao, người Mường thật thú vị._
*Ngày 01: Hà Nội - Thung Nai   (Ăn trưa, tối)*
 06h00: Xe và hướng dẫn viên của *Du lịch quốc tế Ánh Sao Mới – New Starlight Travel* đón quý khách tại điểm hẹn, xuất phát đi Thung Nai - lòng Hồ Thủy Điện Hòa Bình. Trên đường đi Quý khách sẽ được nghe giới thiệu về phong cảnh và con người của vùng núi Tây Bắc, ngắm nhìn những cung đường đèo, núi ngoạn mục.
  08h00: Đến Bến Thung Nai, Thuyền đón Quý khách đi tham quan lòng hồ thủy điện Hòa Bình. Quý khách sẽ được hòa mình với khung cảnh thiên nhiên hùng vĩ giữa núi rừng Thung Nai. Thuyền cập bến Sông Đà, Quý khách lên tham quan các ngôi nhà của Người Mường nằm khuất sau những hòn đảo. Tại đây Quý khách nghỉ ngơi và ăn trưa tại nhà sàn hình chiếc cối xay gió nằm trên đồi, thưởng thức các đặc sản của núi rừng Thung Nai. 
 14h00: Quý khách tiếp tục lên thuyền du ngoạn và ngắm cảnh núi non, các hòn đảo trong lòng hồ Hòa Bình.
*18h30:* Ăn tối với những món ăn lạ và ngon miệng như cá nướng, gà nướng được làm ngay trong khi ăn, và quý vị sẽ được tham gia và tự tay hoàn thành món ăn cho riêng mình.
 Thưởng thức thứ rượu mơ thơm nức vùng lòng hồ của người dân tộc Dao.
 Sau bữa tối sẽ là chương trình đốt lửa trại với những trò chơi tập thể tràn ngập tiếng cười mà bạn không thể bỏ qua.
 Sau khi tàn lửa trại, Quý khách được tự do dạo quanh đảo ngắm trăng đêm, hoặc đi xuồng ra giữa hồ thả trôi lênh đênh ngắm cảnh.
 Nếu vào dịp hè thì quý khách có thể đắm mình trong dòng nước hồ trong vắt và mát lạnh. Nghỉ đêm tại nhà khách.

*Ngày 02: Thung Nai - Động Thác Bờ (Ăn sáng, trưa)*
*Sáng:* Dậy sớm để ngắm bình minh lúc 5h, bữa sáng được chuẩn bị quý vị với món Cháo Gà nóng nấu theo cách của người Dao bản địa.
 Sau bữa sáng, Quý vị xuống tàu khởi hành xuôi trong lòng hồ về mạn phía bắc, thăm quan đền Thác Bờ của người Mường và người Dao, ngôi đền được người dân bản địa cho là linh thiêng nhất vùng lòng Hồ.
 Tiếp tục thăm động Thác Bờ với hệ thống Tượng kỳ vĩ, nơi có tượng Phật tổ Như Nai và Phật bà Quan Âm cao trên 20m.
 Tiếp tục dạo chơi lòng hồ tham chợ Bản Bờ của người Dao họp trên thuyền vào sáng chủ nhật hàng tuần và bè cá nổi, Quý khách có thể chọn mua cho mình một ít cá mang về nhà khách làm đồ ăn nhậu thêm.
*12h00:* Trở lại nhà khách Cối Xay Gió, bữa trưa đã được chuẩn bị sẵn sàng mời quý khách.
 Sau bữa trưa, quý vị nghỉ ngơi 1 tiếng trước khi thu dọn hành lý xuống tàu trở về bến Thượng Lưu.
*15h00:* Quý khách lên xe khởi hành về Hà Nội.
*17h00:* Xe đưa quý khách về lại điểm đón ban đầu. Kết thúc chương trình biệt và hẹn gặp lại quý khách.
*Giá trọn gói cho một khách: 480.000 VNĐ*
*(Áp dụng cho đoàn trên 40 khách)*

*GIÁ VÉ BAO GỒM* 
Phương tiện: Ôtô máy lạnh, âm thanh hiện đại trên xe 
Các bữa ăn theo chương trình.
Hướng dẫn viên: Chuyên nghiệp, phục vụ nhiệt tình, thành thạo, chu đáo xuyên xuốt tuyến 
Phòng nghỉ: Nhà sàn tập thể tại bản.
Vé thăm quan: Khách được mua tiền vé vào các cửa thắng cảnh (nếu có)
Thuyền đưa đón và tham quan tại Thung Nai
Chi phí giao lưu văn nghệ và đốt lửa trại.
Bảo hiểm: Khách được mua bảo hiểm du lịch trọn tour 
Khuyến mại: Nước uống trên xe.
*GIÁ CHƯA BAO GỒM*
Thuế VAT ,điện thoại cá nhân, ăn uống ngoài chương trình,vui chơi giải trí cá nhân… 
-  Trẻ em Trẻ em 1 – dưới 5 tuổi: miễn phí (ăn + ngủ chung bố mẹ); 5 -  dưới 11 tuổi: tính 75%  giá tour (ăn suất riêng và ngủ chung với bố mẹ); 11 tuổi trở lên: tính như người lớn.
* Giá trên có thể thay đổi vào thời điểm quý khách đi du lịch mà không cần báo trước. 
*Mọi thông tin xin liên hệ:*
*CÔNG TY DU LỊCH QUỐC TẾ ÁNH SAO MỚI - NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL*
*Địa chỉ: Số 365 - Bạch Đằng – Hoàn Kiếm – Hà Nội*
*VP:  Số 45A - Lý Quốc Sư – Hoàn Kiếm - Hà Nội*
*Điện thoại: (+84 4) 3931 0322  Hotline: 0966 072 502 – Ms Diệp*
*Email:  sale1.newstarlighttravel@gmail.com*
*Website: www.dulichanhsaomoi.com* 

*NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL – CẢM NHẬN SỰ KHÁC BIỆT!*

----------


## msdiep

CHUYÊN CHO THUÊ NHÀ SÀN , PHỤC VỤ ĂN UỐNG , LỬA TRẠI , THUYỀN THAM QUAN TẠI THUNG NAI
- Cho thuê nhà sàn tại đảo Dừa ( khu du lịch Thung Nai - Cao Phòng - Hòa Bình.  nhà sàn đầy đủ các tiện nghi chăn , màn , gối đệm, nóng lạnh , vị trí đẹp. nhà sàn rộng phục vụ tối đa 150 khách.
*- Cung cấp các dịch vụ trọn gói như sau:* ăn 3 bữa chính, 1 bữa sáng – có rượu táo mèo uống miễn phí trong các bữa ăn, đốt lửa trại , thuyền tham quan các điểm *->  Tất cả chỉ 280.000đ/ người.*
- Đền Bà chúa Thác Bờ (có 2 đền thờ bà người Dao và bà người Mường)
 - Đảo và Nhà sàn Cối xay gió
 - Chợ Bờ (họp buổi sáng chủ nhật)
 - Động Thác Bờ.
 - Bản và động Ngòi Hoa.
 - Bè nuôi cá lồng trên hồ.

*Liên hệ trực tiếp: Chị Diệp – 0966 072 502*
*Nhà sàn Cối Xay Gió*
*ĐC: Đảo Cối Xay Gió – Thung Nai – Hòa Bình*
*Email: ngocdiep85_90@yahoo.com.vn*

----------


## msdiep

*Cho thuê phòng Vinpearland Nha Trang*
Vinpearland Resort
 Giá phòng: 230 USD
 Địa chỉ: Vinpearland Nha Trang Việt Nam
*Điện thoại trực tiếp đặt phòng: 0966 072 502 Ms Diệp*
 Dịch vụ tiện nghi.
 Dịch vụ chăm sóc trẻ, trung tâm mua sắm, sòng bạc, quầy bar, phục vụ cà phê tận phòng, nhà hàng, nơi đỗ xe rộng rãi, bể bơi, báo chí, phòng họp có trang thiết bị hiện đại, máy sấy tóc, golf, dịch vụ phòng VIP, dịch vụ giặt là, truyền hình cáp, tennis, trung tâm thẩm mỹ và spa, các cửa hàng...
 Phòng ăn Hành lang rộng rãi, thoải mái, phục vụ cà phê, cocktail và đồ ăn nhanh.
 Nhà hàng với thực đơn Âu Á, 5 phòng ăn riêng. Có phục vụ đồ ăn nhanh, ăn trưa, ăn tối.
 Thông tin dịch vụ:
 * Dịch vụ phòng 24h
 * Bãi đậu xe trong khách sạn
 * Nhà hàng
 * Bar / quầy 
 * Dịch vụ giặt ủi
 * Bàn thông tin 24h
 - Lưu ý( giá phòng bao gồm: 2 bữa ăn chính và ăn sáng puffel, vé cáp treo vào vinpearland và tất cả các dịch vụ vui chơi giải trí tại vinpearland)
Quý khách có nhu cầu đặt phòng vui lòng liên hệ với chúng tôi để được tư vấn!

----------


## dieptour

*Cho thuê phòng Vinpearland Nha Trang*
Vinpearland Resort
 Giá phòng: 230 USD
 Địa chỉ: Vinpearland Nha Trang Việt Nam
*Điện thoại trực tiếp đặt phòng: 0966 072 502 Ms Diệp*
 Dịch vụ tiện nghi.
 Dịch vụ chăm sóc trẻ, trung tâm mua sắm, sòng bạc, quầy bar, phục vụ cà phê tận phòng, nhà hàng, nơi đỗ xe rộng rãi, bể bơi, báo chí, phòng họp có trang thiết bị hiện đại, máy sấy tóc, golf, dịch vụ phòng VIP, dịch vụ giặt là, truyền hình cáp, tennis, trung tâm thẩm mỹ và spa, các cửa hàng...
 Phòng ăn Hành lang rộng rãi, thoải mái, phục vụ cà phê, cocktail và đồ ăn nhanh.
 Nhà hàng với thực đơn Âu Á, 5 phòng ăn riêng. Có phục vụ đồ ăn nhanh, ăn trưa, ăn tối.
 Thông tin dịch vụ:
 * Dịch vụ phòng 24h
 * Bãi đậu xe trong khách sạn
 * Nhà hàng
 * Bar / quầy 
 * Dịch vụ giặt ủi
 * Bàn thông tin 24h
 - Lưu ý( giá phòng bao gồm: 2 bữa ăn chính và ăn sáng puffel, vé cáp treo vào vinpearland và tất cả các dịch vụ vui chơi giải trí tại vinpearland)
Quý khách có nhu cầu đặt phòng vui lòng liên hệ với chúng tôi để được tư vấn!

----------


## poohtravel

*Cho Thuê Nhà Sàn tại Bản Lác Mai Châu, Hòa Bình (Giá chỉ từ 10.000đ/khách/đêm)* 
 - *Chuyên cho thuê nhà sàn* chất lượng tại khu vực Bản Lác - Mai Châu - Hoà Bình, Nhà sàn số 19 của chúng tôi được đánh giá là rộng và đẹp nhất khu vực Bản Lác, phục vụ  được 200 khách / ngày , nhà sàn  thoáng mát, vị trí đẹp, đầy đủ tiện nghi ( chăn , màn, gối đệm, tắm nóng lạnh phục vụ mùa đông ...) nhà sàn gần các điểm du lịch như: Hang Chiều, Chợ Mai Châu.....*giá cả hợp lý 10,000đ* ( tuỳ vào số lượng đoàn).
- *Phục vụ ăn uống*  với các suất ăn từ: *40,000đ, 50,000đ, 60,000đ, 70,000đ, 80,000đ.....* giành cho Công ty du lịch, sinh viên và khách du lịch.
- *Phục vụ các chương trình văn nghệ* của người dân tộc thiểu số, đốt lửa trại, âm thanh – ánh sáng cho buổi giao lưu văn nghệ, đồ nướng ( lợn Mán, gà đồi , ngan, nai....), rượu cần, rượu Mai Hạ ... Phục vụ cho đêm giao lưu.
- Cho thuê xe 16 chỗ, 29 chỗ, 35 chỗ và 45 chỗ chất lượng cao từ Hà Nội.
*Hãy liên hệ với tôi để  được phục vụ !* 
*Địa chỉ : Nhà sàn số  19  Bản Lác – Mai Châu – Hoà Bình
 Liên hệ trực tiếp: 0966 072 502 ( Chị Diệp)*
*Hoặc qua địa chỉ Email: ngocdiep85_90@yahoo.com.vn*

----------


## dieptour

*DU XUÂN “THIÊN ĐƯỜNG MIỀN TRUNG” GHÉP ĐOÀN 2013
 ĐÀ NẴNG – SƠN TRÀ - CÙ LAO CHÀM – HỘI AN- BÀ NÀ – HẢI VÂN
 (Chương trình: 4 ngày 3 đêm, khởi hành Mồng 2, Mồng 3, Mồng 4 Tết Âm Lịch)*


Ngày 01: Mồng 2-24/01 hoặc Mồng 3-25/01 hoặc Mồng 4-26/01-Đón khách – ĐÀ NẴNG – SƠN TRÀ (Ăn trưa, ăn tối)
 - Sáng: Quý khách có mặt tại sân bay Nội Bài, làm thủ tục lên máy bay khởi hành đi Đà Nẵng.
 - 11h00: Xe ô tô và HDV của NEWSTARLIGHT TRAVEL đón quý khách tại sân bay Đà Nẵng (từ 07h00 đến 13h00) đưa đi dùng bữa trưa với đặc sản nổi tiếng Đà Nẵng “Bánh tráng thịt heo 2 đầu da & Mỳ Quảng”. Nhận phòng K/sạn nghỉ ngơi. 
 - Chiều: Khởi hành đi Bán Đảo Sơn Trà (Monkey Mountain) quay một vòng quanh Bán Đảo để thưởng ngoạn toàn cảnh phố biển Đà Nẵng trên cao. Xe đưa quý khách dọc theo triền núi Đông Nam để chiêm ngưỡng vẻ đẹp tuyệt mỹ của biển Đà Nẵng, viếng Linh Ứng Tự - nơi có tượng Phật Bà 65m cao nhất Việt Nam và tắm biển Mỹ Khê Đà Nẵng (Được tạp chí Forbes bình chọn là 1 trong những bãi biển quyến rũ nhất Hành Tinh). 
 - Tối: Ăn tối hải sản. Quý khách tự do khám phá Phố Biển Đà Nẵng về đêm: Cầu Quay sông Hàn, Trung Tâm Thương Mại, Khu phố ẩm thực, Café - Bar - Discotheque,... 
 Ngày 02: Mồng 3-25/01 hoặc Mồng 4-26/01 hoặc Mồng 5-27/01-ĐÀ NẴNG - CÙ LAO CHÀM – HỘI AN (Ăn sáng, ăn trưa, ăn tối)
 - Sáng: Điểm tâm. Khởi hành vào Hội An ngồi tàu Cao Tốc tại biển Cửa Đại - Hội An đi Cù Lao Chàm, khu dự trữ sinh quyển Thế giới gồm cụm đảo ngoài khơi biển Đông cách Hội An 12 hải lý. Tham quan chùa Hải Tạng hơn 400 năm tuổi, Âu thuyền – khu vực tránh bão của ngư dân, Khu dân cư & các lăng miếu cổ. 
 - Trưa: Ăn trưa nhà hàng tại Cù Lao Chàm. 
 - Chiều: Tiếp tục thăm khu bảo tồn biển tại bãi Bắc, hòn Dài và tham gia các hoạt động lặn biển (Snokelling) khám phá san hô, cá cảnh, câu cá, bắt ốc, giăng lưới, tắm biển,... 
 - Tối: Ăn tối nhà hàng, thưởng thức đặc sản Hội An (Cao Lầu - Bánh Bao - Bánh Vạc - Hoành Thánh). Quý khách tự do bách bộ phố cổ, thưởng ngoạn vẻ đẹp Phố Cổ Hội An về đêm.
 Ngày 03: Mồng 4-26/01 hoặc Mồng 5-27/01 hoặc Mồng 6-28/01-BÀ NÀ – TRẠM DỪNG CHÂN HẢI VÂN (Ăn sáng, ăn trưa, ăn tối)
 - Sáng: Điểm tâm. Khởi hành đi khu du lịch Bà Nà – Núi Chúa, nơi mà quý khách khám phá những khoảnh khắc giao mùa bất ngờ Xuân – Hạ - Thu – Đông trong 1 ngày. Ngồi cáp treo dài nhất thế giới (gần 6.000m), tham quan Đồi Vọng Nguyệt, chùa Linh Ứng, Thích Ca Phật Đài, khu chuồng ngựa cũ của Pháp, vườn tịnh tâm và đỉnh nhà rông. Tiếp tục ngồi cáp treo đến đỉnh Nghinh Phong, biệt thự Lệ Nim, Lầu Vọng Nguyệt, Cầu Treo Bà Nà và chinh phục đỉnh núi Chúa ở độ cao 1.487m so với mực nước biển để thưởng thức quang cảnh núi rừng Bà Nà và toàn cảnh Đà Nẵng và Quảng Nam trên cao, tham gia các trò chơi phiêu lưu mới lạ, ngộ nghĩnh, hấp dẫn, hiện đại như vòng quay tình yêu, Phi công Skiver, Đường đua lửa, Xe điện đụng Ngôi nhà ma...
 - Trưa: Ăn trưa nhà hàng. 
 - Chiều: Quý khách xuống Cáp Treo, rời Bà Nà , khởi hành đi trạm dừng chân Hải Vân, Du khách sẽ được tận hưởng mỹ quan tuyệt vời của một bên là sườn núi, một bên là biển rộng cùng với bầu không khí tươi mát, ôn hòa bởi cây xanh, hồ nước, suối, sân vườn được bố trí xuyên suốt đầy nghệ thuật. thưởng thức ẩm thực phong phú. Ăn tối nhà hàng. Tối quý khách tự do khám phá Phố Biển Đà Nẵng về đêm: Cầu Quay sông Hàn, Trung Tâm Thương Mại, Khu phố ẩm thực, Café - Bar - Discotheque,...
 Ngày 04: Mồng 5-27/01 hoặc Mồng 6-28/01 hoặc Mồng 7-29/01-ĐÀ NẴNG – BẢO TÀNG CHÀM - Tiễn khách (Ăn sáng, ăn trưa)
 - Sáng: Điểm tâm. Khởi hành đi tham quan Bảo Tàng Chàm, nơi trưng bày đầy đủ nhất những hiện vật quý giá của nền văn hoá Chăm nổi tiếng. Mua sắm tại Siêu Thị Đặc Sản Miền Trung.
 - Trưa: Ăn trưa nhà hàng. 
 - Chiều: Tiễn khách sân bay Đà Nẵng (chuyến bay từ 15h00 đến 23h00). Chào thân ái. Kết thúc chương trình.
 * GIÁ THANH TOÁN: Áp dụng cho khách đi ghép đoàn
 - Giá trọn gói: (tiêu chuẩn Khách sạn 3 sao)
 + Khách Việt Nam/Việt Kiều: 3.850.000đ/khách (phụ thu phòng đơn: 600.000đ/khách).
 + Khách Quốc Tế: 3.950.000đ/khách (phụ thu phòng đơn: 800.000đ/khách).
 * Giá bao gồm: 
 1.Xe vận chuyển tốt đời mới đón - tiễn và phục vụ theo chương trình.
 (15, 25, 35, 45 chỗ tùy theo số lượng khách của mỗi tour)
 2.Ngủ 2khách/phòng khách sạn tiện nghi 3 sao tiện nghi :hệ thống máy nước nóng lạnh, ĐT, phòng tắm riêng, phòng 2-3 người… trường hợp lẻ nam, lẻ nữ: ngủ phòng ba, trường hợp đi 1 người phụ thu phòng đơn nếu không tìm được người ghép.
 3.Ăn các bữa theo tour: 03 bữa sáng buffet + 04 bữa trưa + 03 bữa tối tiêu chuẩn 120,000 VNĐ/suất + Ăn tối Gala Dinner (áp dụng cho đoàn trên 40 khách) hoành tráng với nhiều tiết mục hấp dẫn (thưởng thức hải sản Đà Nẵng, đặc sản Hội An)
 4.Vé tham quan các điểm.
 5.Vé cáp treo Bà Nà khứ hồi (bao gồm miễn phí một số trò chơi tại Khu Fantasy Park)
 6. Dịch vụ snorkelling Cù Lao Chàm
 7.Hướng dẫn viên tiếng Việt phục vụ tận tình.
 8.Phục vụ 02nước0.5l/khách /ngày.
 9.Bảo hiểm du lịch.
 * Giá không bao gồm:
 1. Vé máy bay, vé tàu, vé ô tô khứ hồi từ Hà Nội// Đà Nẵng//Hà Nội. (Chúng tôi sẽ đặt vé theo yêu cầu của quý khách và thu theo giá vé của từng hang).
 2. Vui chơi giải trí cá nhân không trong chương trình, thuế VAT.
 Giá tour trẻ em:
 Trẻ em 1 - 4 tuổi: 0 Gia đình tự lo ăn uống, chỗ ngủ cho bé. Nếu phát sinh chi phí cáp treo bố mẹ tự thanh toán trực tiếp (Trẻ em dưới 1 m miễn phí)
 Trẻ em 5 - 10 tuổi 50% Ăn suất riêng và ngủ chung với bố mẹ
 Trẻ em trên 10 tuổi 100% Tiêu chuẩn như người lớn
 * Ghi chú: 
 1.Cung cấp danh sách đoàn gồm đầy đủ các chi tiết về: Họ tên, giới tính, quốc tịch, số điện thoại liên lạc của khách.
 2.Nếu thời tiết có gió, bão thì thay Cù Lao Chàm bằng Mỹ Sơn hoặc Lăng Cô
 3.Phụ thu phòng đơn chỉ áp dụng cho 01 pax ngủ riêng một phòng Single, nếu trẻ em 50% muốn có tiêu chuẩn ngủ thì giá như người lớn.

 Các tour liên quan:
 Tour Du Xuân Đà Nẵng - Bà Nà - Hội An - Huế
 Tour Du Xuân Hành Trình Di Sản Miền Trung (Đà Nẵng - Hội An - Huế - Phong Nha)
 Tour Du Xuân Nha Trang - Vinpearland - Đà Lạt
 Tour Du Xuân Phú Quốc 
Giá trên có thể thay đổi vào thời điểm quý khách đi du lịch mà không cần báo trước
*Mọi thông tin xin liên hệ:*
*CÔNG TY DU LỊCH QUỐC TẾ ÁNH SAO MỚI - NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL*
*Địa chỉ: Số 365 - Bạch Đằng – Hoàn Kiếm – Hà Nội*
*VP:  Số 45A - Lý Quốc Sư – Hoàn Kiếm - Hà Nội*
*Điện thoại: (+84 4) 3931 0322  Hotline: 0966 072 502 – Ms Diệp*
*Email:  sale1.newstarlighttravel@gmail.com*
*Website: www.dulichanhsaomoi.com* 

*NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL – CẢM NHẬN SỰ KHÁC BIỆT!*

----------


## poohtravel

CHUYÊN CHO THUÊ NHÀ SÀN , PHỤC VỤ ĂN UỐNG , LỬA TRẠI , THUYỀN THAM QUAN TẠI THUNG NAI
- Cho thuê nhà sàn tại đảo Dừa ( khu du lịch Thung Nai - Cao Phòng - Hòa Bình.  nhà sàn đầy đủ các tiện nghi chăn , màn , gối đệm, nóng lạnh , vị trí đẹp. nhà sàn rộng phục vụ tối đa 150 khách.
*- Cung cấp các dịch vụ trọn gói như sau:* ăn 3 bữa chính, 1 bữa sáng – có rượu táo mèo uống miễn phí trong các bữa ăn, đốt lửa trại , thuyền tham quan các điểm *->  Tất cả chỉ 280.000đ/ người.*
- Đền Bà chúa Thác Bờ (có 2 đền thờ bà người Dao và bà người Mường)
 - Đảo và Nhà sàn Cối xay gió
 - Chợ Bờ (họp buổi sáng chủ nhật)
 - Động Thác Bờ.
 - Bản và động Ngòi Hoa.
 - Bè nuôi cá lồng trên hồ.

*Liên hệ trực tiếp: Chị Diệp – 0966 072 502*
*Nhà sàn Cối Xay Gió*
*ĐC: Đảo Cối Xay Gió – Thung Nai – Hòa Bình*
*Email: ngocdiep85_90@yahoo.com.vn*

----------


## msdiep

*Cho Thuê Nhà Sàn tại Bản Lác Mai Châu, Hòa Bình (Giá chỉ từ 10.000đ/khách/đêm)* 
 - *Chuyên cho thuê nhà sàn* chất lượng tại khu vực Bản Lác - Mai Châu - Hoà Bình, Nhà sàn số 19 của chúng tôi được đánh giá là rộng và đẹp nhất khu vực Bản Lác, phục vụ  được 200 khách / ngày , nhà sàn  thoáng mát, vị trí đẹp, đầy đủ tiện nghi ( chăn , màn, gối đệm, tắm nóng lạnh phục vụ mùa đông ...) nhà sàn gần các điểm du lịch như: Hang Chiều, Chợ Mai Châu.....*giá cả hợp lý 10,000đ* ( tuỳ vào số lượng đoàn).
- *Phục vụ ăn uống*  với các suất ăn từ: *40,000đ, 50,000đ, 60,000đ, 70,000đ, 80,000đ.....* giành cho Công ty du lịch, sinh viên và khách du lịch.
- *Phục vụ các chương trình văn nghệ* của người dân tộc thiểu số, đốt lửa trại, âm thanh – ánh sáng cho buổi giao lưu văn nghệ, đồ nướng ( lợn Mán, gà đồi , ngan, nai....), rượu cần, rượu Mai Hạ ... Phục vụ cho đêm giao lưu.
- Cho thuê xe 16 chỗ, 29 chỗ, 35 chỗ và 45 chỗ chất lượng cao từ Hà Nội.
*Hãy liên hệ với tôi để  được phục vụ !* 
*Địa chỉ : Nhà sàn số  19  Bản Lác – Mai Châu – Hoà Bình
 Liên hệ trực tiếp: 0966 072 502 ( Chị Diệp)*
*Hoặc qua địa chỉ Email: ngocdiep85_90@yahoo.com.vn*

----------


## poohtravel

*Cho thuê phòng Vinpearland Nha Trang*
Vinpearland Resort
 Giá phòng: 230 USD
 Địa chỉ: Vinpearland Nha Trang Việt Nam
*Điện thoại trực tiếp đặt phòng: 0966 072 502 Ms Diệp*
 Dịch vụ tiện nghi.
 Dịch vụ chăm sóc trẻ, trung tâm mua sắm, sòng bạc, quầy bar, phục vụ cà phê tận phòng, nhà hàng, nơi đỗ xe rộng rãi, bể bơi, báo chí, phòng họp có trang thiết bị hiện đại, máy sấy tóc, golf, dịch vụ phòng VIP, dịch vụ giặt là, truyền hình cáp, tennis, trung tâm thẩm mỹ và spa, các cửa hàng...
 Phòng ăn Hành lang rộng rãi, thoải mái, phục vụ cà phê, cocktail và đồ ăn nhanh.
 Nhà hàng với thực đơn Âu Á, 5 phòng ăn riêng. Có phục vụ đồ ăn nhanh, ăn trưa, ăn tối.
 Thông tin dịch vụ:
 * Dịch vụ phòng 24h
 * Bãi đậu xe trong khách sạn
 * Nhà hàng
 * Bar / quầy 
 * Dịch vụ giặt ủi
 * Bàn thông tin 24h
 - Lưu ý( giá phòng bao gồm: 2 bữa ăn chính và ăn sáng puffel, vé cáp treo vào vinpearland và tất cả các dịch vụ vui chơi giải trí tại vinpearland)
Quý khách có nhu cầu đặt phòng vui lòng liên hệ với chúng tôi để được tư vấn!

----------


## msdiep

Ngày 25.11.2012 - vào ngày chủ nhật (tức ngày 12.10 âm lịch) em khai trương Quán *" Lẩu riêu cua - sườn sụn" tại số 52 - Ngũ Xã - Ba Đình (đi qua chùa Ngũ Xã khoảng 3m - 4m)*,em bán buổi tối bắt đầu từ 18h00' ,mong mọi người qua ủng hộ và là khách hàng thường xuyên của em - quán bán hàng với giá bình dân, chất lượng tốt, đáng tin cậy  :Smile:  - *liên hệ Ms Diệp: 0947025490* hoặc* Mr Ngọc: 0972357557* để nhận được giá hấp dẫn và đầy bất ngờ. Thanks mọi người nhé  :Smile:

----------


## msdiep

*Cho thuê phòng Vinpearland Nha Trang*
Vinpearland Resort
 Giá phòng: 230 USD
 Địa chỉ: Vinpearland Nha Trang Việt Nam
*Điện thoại trực tiếp đặt phòng: 0966 072 502 Ms Diệp*
 Dịch vụ tiện nghi.
 Dịch vụ chăm sóc trẻ, trung tâm mua sắm, sòng bạc, quầy bar, phục vụ cà phê tận phòng, nhà hàng, nơi đỗ xe rộng rãi, bể bơi, báo chí, phòng họp có trang thiết bị hiện đại, máy sấy tóc, golf, dịch vụ phòng VIP, dịch vụ giặt là, truyền hình cáp, tennis, trung tâm thẩm mỹ và spa, các cửa hàng...
 Phòng ăn Hành lang rộng rãi, thoải mái, phục vụ cà phê, cocktail và đồ ăn nhanh.
 Nhà hàng với thực đơn Âu Á, 5 phòng ăn riêng. Có phục vụ đồ ăn nhanh, ăn trưa, ăn tối.
 Thông tin dịch vụ:
 * Dịch vụ phòng 24h
 * Bãi đậu xe trong khách sạn
 * Nhà hàng
 * Bar / quầy 
 * Dịch vụ giặt ủi
 * Bàn thông tin 24h
 - Lưu ý( giá phòng bao gồm: 2 bữa ăn chính và ăn sáng puffel, vé cáp treo vào vinpearland và tất cả các dịch vụ vui chơi giải trí tại vinpearland)
Quý khách có nhu cầu đặt phòng vui lòng liên hệ với chúng tôi để được tư vấn!

----------


## msdiep

*TOUR “HÀNH TRÌNH DI SẢN”**Tour du lịch Đà Nẵng – Hội An – Huế*
*(Chương trình: 4ngày/3đêm, khởi hành thứ Tư và Bảy hằng tuần)*



_Dải đất miền trung luôn lặng thầm khoe dáng cong cong mềm mại trên dải đất hình chữ S trải dài trên 15 vĩ độ. Với sự hấp dẫn của thiên nhiên kì thú cùng với nhưng tinh túy của nền văn hóa Chămpa còn lưu giữ đến ngày nay. Tôi tin rằng, đến với chương trình du lich này quý khách sẽ được tân hưởng cảm giác lý thú: leo Bà Nà, tắm cù lao Chàm và khám phá Hội An._

*Ngày 01: Đón khách – SƠN TRÀ - ĐÀ NẴNG (Ăn trưa, ăn tối)*

- Sáng-trưa:Đón quý khách tại Đà Nẵng (Sân bay, Ga, Bến Xe...) từ 07h00 đến 13h00 đưa đi ăn trưa với đặc sản nổi tiếng Đà Nẵng “Bánh tráng thịt heo 2 đầu da & Mỳ Quảng”. Nhận phòng K/sạn nghỉ ngơi.
(nếu quý khách muốn tham quan Bà Nà, đặt chuyến bay sớm đến Đà Nẵng, muộn nhất 08’00 hạ cánh, mua thêm Tour ghép đi Bà Nà, phụ thu thêm 650,000 đ/khách (bao gồm xe, hướng dẫn viên, vé cáp treo khứ hồi, thay bữa trưa đặc sản bằng buổi ăn trưa trên Bà Nà, chiều về tiếp tục nhập đoàn)
- Chiều: Khởi hành đi Bán Đảo Sơn Trà (Monkey Mountain) quay một vòng quanh Bán Đảo để thưởng ngoạn toàn cảnh phố biển Đà Nẵng trên cao, viếng Linh Ứng Tự - nơi có tượng Phật Bà 65m cao nhất Việt Nam  và tắm biển Mỹ Khê Đà Nẵng
- Tối:        Ăn tối hải sản. Quý khách thưởng thức chương trình Nghệ Thuật Truyền Thống Việt Nam và tự do khám phá Phố Biển Đà Nẵng về đêm: Cầu Quay sông Hàn, Trung Tâm Thương Mại, Khu phố ẩm thực, Café - Bar - Discotheque,...  

*Ngày 02: ĐÀ NẴNG – NGŨ HÀNH SƠN -  ĐÔ THỊ CỔ HỘI AN (Ăn sáng, ăn trưa, ăn tối)*

- Sáng:  Điểm tâm. Khởi hành tham quan khu di tích – danh thắng Ngũ Hành Sơn (khám phá các hang động, vãn cảnh đẹp non nước trời mây, viếng những ngôi chùa thiêng), Làng Nghề Điêu Khắc Đá  Non Nước. Tiếp tục vào Hội An nhận phòng KS nghỉ ngơi. 
- Trưa:   Ăn trưa nhà hàng tại Hội An
- Chiều: Bách bộ tham quan và mua sắm Phố Cổ với: Chùa Cầu Nhật Bản, Bảo tàng văn hóa Sa Huỳnh, Nhà Cổ hàng trăm năm tuổi, Hội Quán Phước Kiến & Xưởng thủ công mỹ nghệ - thưởng thức ca nhạc truyền thống lúc 15h15.
- Tối:        Ăn tối nhà hàng, thưởng thức đặc sản Hội An (Cao Lầu - Bánh Bao - Bánh Vạc - Hoành Thánh). Tự do thưởng ngoạn vẻ đẹp Phố Cổ Hội An, rực rỡ soi bóng bên dòng sông Hoài, từng là thương cảng sầm uất của người Chăm thế kỉ thứ II và Việt Nam từ thế kỉ XVI.

*Ngày 03: HỘI AN - CỐ ĐÔ HUẾ (Ăn sáng, ăn trưa, ăn tối)*

- Sáng:  Điểm tâm. Rời Hội An đi Cố Đô Huế - Di sản văn hoá Thế Giới, ghé tham quan mua sắm tại Siêu Thị Đặc Sản Miền Trung, tiếp tục hành trình xuyên hầm đường bộ đèo Hải vân, dừng chân chụp ảnh làng Chài Lăng Cô.
- Trưa:   Ăn trưa nhà hàng và nhận phòng K/sạn nghỉ ngơi.
- Chiều: Tham quan Đại Nội (Hoàng Cung của 13 vị vua triều Nguyễn, triều đại phong kiến cuối cùng của Việt Nam: Ngọ Môn, Điện Thái Hoà, Tử Cấm Thành, Thế Miếu, Hiển Lâm Các, Cửu Đỉnh) và Chùa Thiên Mụ cổ kính, xây dựng từ những năm đầu của thế kỉ XVII.
- Tối:        Ăn tối nhà hàng với đặc sản xứ Huế (Bánh bèo, lọc, nậm, khoái,...). Ngồi thuyền Rồng nghe CA HUẾ và thả hoa đăng cầu may trên dòng Hương thơ mộng.

*Ngày 04: HUẾ -  Ăn sáng*

- Sáng:    Điểm tâm. Khách tự túc phương tiện ra sân bay/ga/trạm xe & tự túc ăn trưa/tối.  (Nếu yêu cầu xe tiễn sân bay: phát sinh chi phí XE 4 CN-7 CN:300,000 đ/xe & XE 16 CN: 400,000 đ/xe

*Giá tour trọn gói cho 1 khách: 3.600.000 VNĐ*
*(Áp dụng cho khách lẻ ghép đoàn, khách đoàn liên hệ)*

Ghi chú: Giá trên có thể thay đổi tuỳ vào thời điểm khởi hành và số lượng khách đăng ký. Vui lòng liên hệ trực tiếp để được giá tốt nhất!

** PHỤC VỤ ĐOÀN:*
 - Xe vận chuyển tốt đời mới đón - tiễn và phục vụ theo chương trình.
(15, 25, 35, 45 chỗ tùy theo số lượng khách của mỗi tour)
- Ngủ 2khách/phòng khách sạn tiện nghi 3 sao tiện nghi :hệ thống máy nước nóng lạnh, ĐT, phòng tắm riêng, phòng 2-3 người… 
trường hợp lẻ nam, lẻ nữ:  ngủ phòng ba
trường hợp đi 1 người, phụ thu phòng đơn nếu không tìm được người ghép
- Ăn các bữa theo tour: 03 bữa sáng buffet + 03 bữa trưa + 03 bữa tối tiêu chuẩn 100,000 VNĐ/suất (thưởng thức hải sản Đà Nẵng, đặc sản Hội An & Huế)
- Ca Huế sông Hương: Thuyền Rồng, Nhạc Công, Ca sĩ + Thả hoa đăng cầu may.
- Vé tham quan các điểm.
- Vé tham dự biểu diễn nghệ thuật truyền thống.
- Hướng dẫn viên tiếng Việt phục vụ tận tình.
- Phục vụ 02nước0.5l/khách /ngày.
- Bảo hiểm du lịch.
* * KHÔNG BAO GỒM:*
 - Chi phí cá nhân, uống tự gọi trong các bữa ăn,.. và tham quan vận chuyển ngoài chương trình.
- Vé máy bay/tàu/ô tô khứ hồi: HN//DN – HUE//HN.
* Lưu ý: - Trẻ em từ dưới 5 tuổi: miễn phí dịch vụ, ngủ chung giường với bố mẹ. Gia đình tự lo cho bé ăn và tự trả phí tham quan (nếu có). Nhưng không quá 20% tổng số thành viên trong đoàn.
 - Trẻ em từ 5 – dưới 10 tuổi: tính 50% giá tour, tiêu chuẩn ăn như người lớn, ngủ chung giường cùng bố mẹ.
- Trẻ em từ 10 tuổi trở lên: giá tour như người lớn
- Cung cấp danh sách đoàn gồm : Họ tên, năm sinh, giới tính, quốc tịch, để làm các thủ tục mua bảo hiểm và chuẩn bị hồ sơ đoàn.

*Mọi thông tin xin liên hệ:*
*CÔNG TY DU LỊCH QUỐC TẾ ÁNH SAO MỚI - NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL*
*Địa chỉ: Số 365 - Bạch Đằng – Hoàn Kiếm – Hà Nội*
*Điện thoại: (+84 4) 3931 0322*
* Hotline: 0947 025 490/ 0966 072 502 – Ms Diệp*
*Email:  sale1.newstarlighttravel@gmail.com*
*Website: www.dulichanhsaomoi.com* 

*NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL – CẢM NHẬN SỰ KHÁC BIỆT!*

----------


## msdiep

Tiết trời se lạnh, không có gì hạnh phúc và ấm áp bằng việc quây quần với người thân và bạn bè của mình bên nồi lẩu nóng hổi. Nhất là mỗi khi gió mùa về, cộng với tiết trời mưa buồn, lúc đấy ta lại càng cảm thấy quý giá những giây phút được thưởng thức món ăn bên người thân và bạn bè. Với nồi lẩu thơm ngon, nóng hổi làm cho chúng ta quên đi cái cảm giác giá lạnh mà thay vào đấy là sự ấm cúng. Tại sao chúng ta lại không thử cảm giác đấy nhỉ ?

 Kính mời các bạn qua số *52 – Ngũ Xã – Ba Đình – Hà Nội( đi qua chùa Ngũ Xã khoảng 3m – 4m)* để cùng thưởng thức lẩu *“Riêu cua bắp bò – sườn sụn”*. Với giá cả bình dân chỉ với 189.000đ/nồi nhưng lấy chất lượng món ăn lên hàng đầu, bên cạnh đó là thái độ phục vụ chuyên nghiệp,nhã nhặn, nhiệt tình, vui vẻ; Chỗ ngồi rộng rãi, thoải mái (không sợ thời tiết mưa hay gió lạnh); có chỗ để xe (để được cả ôtô). Tại sao bạn không thử một lần tới đây để cảm nhận điều đó nhỉ ? Chắc chắn sẽ không để các bạn thất vọng.
 Liên hệ trực tiếp với *Ms Diệp: 0947025490* hoặc *Mr Ngọc: 0972367557* để nhận được giá hấp dẫn và đầy bất ngờ. Quán bắt đầu bán từ 18h30’. Kính mong các bạn cùng tới thưởng thức..
*Chú ý*: Quán nhận cả việc giao hàng tới tận nhà có quý khách hàng (miễn phí vận chuyển trong bán kính 5km)

----------


## msdiep

*Du lịch Thung Nai Hòa Bình*
*(Chương trình: 2 ngày 1 đêm, Ô tô + thuyền)*

_Thung Nai, cái tên lúc đầu nghe rất xa lạ nhưng lại rất gần, cách thị xã Hoà Bình 20km thuộc địa phận xã Thung Nai, huyện Cao Phong, tỉnh Hoà Bình._
_ Nếu ai chưa từng đến Thung Nai thì quả là một điều đáng tiếc vì đơn gian là nó rất đẹp, có thể coi nó như là" Hạ Long cạn".
 Cái cảm giác đi thuyền trên dòng Đà Giang kỳ vĩ, ngắm sông nước, mây trời, ăn uống trên đảo cối xay gió và thăm các bản của người Dao, người Mường thật thú vị._
*Ngày 01: Hà Nội - Thung Nai   (Ăn trưa, tối)*
 06h00: Xe và hướng dẫn viên của *Du lịch quốc tế Ánh Sao Mới – New Starlight Travel* đón quý khách tại điểm hẹn, xuất phát đi Thung Nai - lòng Hồ Thủy Điện Hòa Bình. Trên đường đi Quý khách sẽ được nghe giới thiệu về phong cảnh và con người của vùng núi Tây Bắc, ngắm nhìn những cung đường đèo, núi ngoạn mục.
  08h00: Đến Bến Thung Nai, Thuyền đón Quý khách đi tham quan lòng hồ thủy điện Hòa Bình. Quý khách sẽ được hòa mình với khung cảnh thiên nhiên hùng vĩ giữa núi rừng Thung Nai. Thuyền cập bến Sông Đà, Quý khách lên tham quan các ngôi nhà của Người Mường nằm khuất sau những hòn đảo. Tại đây Quý khách nghỉ ngơi và ăn trưa tại nhà sàn hình chiếc cối xay gió nằm trên đồi, thưởng thức các đặc sản của núi rừng Thung Nai. 
 14h00: Quý khách tiếp tục lên thuyền du ngoạn và ngắm cảnh núi non, các hòn đảo trong lòng hồ Hòa Bình.
*18h30:* Ăn tối với những món ăn lạ và ngon miệng như cá nướng, gà nướng được làm ngay trong khi ăn, và quý vị sẽ được tham gia và tự tay hoàn thành món ăn cho riêng mình.
 Thưởng thức thứ rượu mơ thơm nức vùng lòng hồ của người dân tộc Dao.
 Sau bữa tối sẽ là chương trình đốt lửa trại với những trò chơi tập thể tràn ngập tiếng cười mà bạn không thể bỏ qua.
 Sau khi tàn lửa trại, Quý khách được tự do dạo quanh đảo ngắm trăng đêm, hoặc đi xuồng ra giữa hồ thả trôi lênh đênh ngắm cảnh.
 Nếu vào dịp hè thì quý khách có thể đắm mình trong dòng nước hồ trong vắt và mát lạnh. Nghỉ đêm tại nhà khách.

*Ngày 02: Thung Nai - Động Thác Bờ (Ăn sáng, trưa)*
*Sáng:* Dậy sớm để ngắm bình minh lúc 5h, bữa sáng được chuẩn bị quý vị với món Cháo Gà nóng nấu theo cách của người Dao bản địa.
 Sau bữa sáng, Quý vị xuống tàu khởi hành xuôi trong lòng hồ về mạn phía bắc, thăm quan đền Thác Bờ của người Mường và người Dao, ngôi đền được người dân bản địa cho là linh thiêng nhất vùng lòng Hồ.
 Tiếp tục thăm động Thác Bờ với hệ thống Tượng kỳ vĩ, nơi có tượng Phật tổ Như Nai và Phật bà Quan Âm cao trên 20m.
 Tiếp tục dạo chơi lòng hồ tham chợ Bản Bờ của người Dao họp trên thuyền vào sáng chủ nhật hàng tuần và bè cá nổi, Quý khách có thể chọn mua cho mình một ít cá mang về nhà khách làm đồ ăn nhậu thêm.
*12h00:* Trở lại nhà khách Cối Xay Gió, bữa trưa đã được chuẩn bị sẵn sàng mời quý khách.
 Sau bữa trưa, quý vị nghỉ ngơi 1 tiếng trước khi thu dọn hành lý xuống tàu trở về bến Thượng Lưu.
*15h00:* Quý khách lên xe khởi hành về Hà Nội.
*17h00:* Xe đưa quý khách về lại điểm đón ban đầu. Kết thúc chương trình biệt và hẹn gặp lại quý khách.
*Giá trọn gói cho một khách: 480.000 VNĐ*
*(Áp dụng cho đoàn trên 40 khách)*

*GIÁ VÉ BAO GỒM* 
Phương tiện: Ôtô máy lạnh, âm thanh hiện đại trên xe 
Các bữa ăn theo chương trình.
Hướng dẫn viên: Chuyên nghiệp, phục vụ nhiệt tình, thành thạo, chu đáo xuyên xuốt tuyến 
Phòng nghỉ: Nhà sàn tập thể tại bản.
Vé thăm quan: Khách được mua tiền vé vào các cửa thắng cảnh (nếu có)
Thuyền đưa đón và tham quan tại Thung Nai
Chi phí giao lưu văn nghệ và đốt lửa trại.
Bảo hiểm: Khách được mua bảo hiểm du lịch trọn tour 
Khuyến mại: Nước uống trên xe.
*GIÁ CHƯA BAO GỒM*
Thuế VAT ,điện thoại cá nhân, ăn uống ngoài chương trình,vui chơi giải trí cá nhân… 
-  Trẻ em Trẻ em 1 – dưới 5 tuổi: miễn phí (ăn + ngủ chung bố mẹ); 5 -  dưới 11 tuổi: tính 75%  giá tour (ăn suất riêng và ngủ chung với bố mẹ); 11 tuổi trở lên: tính như người lớn.
* Giá trên có thể thay đổi vào thời điểm quý khách đi du lịch mà không cần báo trước. 
*Mọi thông tin xin liên hệ:*
*CÔNG TY DU LỊCH QUỐC TẾ ÁNH SAO MỚI - NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL*
*Địa chỉ: Số 365 - Bạch Đằng – Hoàn Kiếm – Hà Nội*
*Điện thoại: (+84 4) 3931 0322  Hotline: 0966 072 502 – Ms Diệp*
*Email:  sale1.newstarlighttravel@gmail.com*
*Website: www.dulichanhsaomoi.com* 

*NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL – CẢM NHẬN SỰ KHÁC BIỆT!*

----------


## dieptour

CHUYÊN CHO THUÊ NHÀ SÀN , PHỤC VỤ ĂN UỐNG , LỬA TRẠI , THUYỀN THAM QUAN TẠI THUNG NAI
- Cho thuê nhà sàn tại đảo Dừa ( khu du lịch Thung Nai - Cao Phòng - Hòa Bình.  nhà sàn đầy đủ các tiện nghi chăn , màn , gối đệm, nóng lạnh , vị trí đẹp. nhà sàn rộng phục vụ tối đa 150 khách.
*- Cung cấp các dịch vụ trọn gói như sau:* ăn 3 bữa chính, 1 bữa sáng – có rượu táo mèo uống miễn phí trong các bữa ăn, đốt lửa trại , thuyền tham quan các điểm *->  Tất cả chỉ 280.000đ/ người.*
- Đền Bà chúa Thác Bờ (có 2 đền thờ bà người Dao và bà người Mường)
 - Đảo và Nhà sàn Cối xay gió
 - Chợ Bờ (họp buổi sáng chủ nhật)
 - Động Thác Bờ.
 - Bản và động Ngòi Hoa.
 - Bè nuôi cá lồng trên hồ.

*Liên hệ trực tiếp: Chị Diệp – 0966 072 502*
*Nhà sàn Cối Xay Gió*
*ĐC: Đảo Cối Xay Gió – Thung Nai – Hòa Bình*
*Email: ngocdiep85_90@yahoo.com.vn*

----------


## msdiep

* Du lịch* *Tam Đảo - Belvedere Resort* 
*(Thời gian: 2 ngày 1 đêm, phương tiện Ô tô)*
*Giới thiệu chương trình:*
_Nằm cách trung tâm thủ đô Hà Nội 65km về phía Tây Bắc, Tam Đảo (Vĩnh Phúc) từng được so sánh với Đà Lạt, Sapa, do có khí hậu ôn hoà quanh năm mát mẻ. Hơn thế, thiên nhiên còn ban tặng cho Tam Đảo một một quần thể sinh vật tự nhiên đa dạng của vườn quốc gia lớn nhất Việt Nam và một cảnh sắc tươi đẹp hùng vĩ nên từ lâu Tam Đảo đã được chọn là nơi nghỉ dưỡng và giải trí lý tưởng._
*Chương trình chi tiết:*
*Ngày 1: Tam Đảo               (Ăn trưa, tối)*
*07h00:* Xe và hướng dẫn viên của *Du lịch quốc tế Ánh Sao Mới – New Starlight Travel* đón đoàn tại địa điểm hẹn khởi hành đi Tam Đảo.
*10h30:* Đến Tam Dao Belvedere Resort, làm thủ tục nhận phòng.
*11h30:* Khách dùng cơm trưa tại Nhà hàng của Tam Dao Belvedere Resort.
*14h00 đến 17h30:* tham quan một số địa danh nổi tiếng của Tam Đảo như Tháp truyền hình, đền Bà Chúa thượng ngàn, thị trấn Tam Đảo...
*17h30 đến 19h00:* Khách tự do vui chơi theo sở thích cá nhân có thể tham quan hoặc nghỉ ngơi tại bể bơi hoặc tập tại phòng tập thể dục của Resort
*19h00:* Ăn tối tại Nhà hàng của Belvedere Resort với menu đặc biệt.
*21h00:* khách tự do tham quan Belvedere Resort về đêm để cảm nhận không khí thanh mát của Tam Đảo, hoặc say sưa cùng với DJ tài hoa tại The Club, hay cất cao giọng ca ở một trong số những  phòng Karaoke sang trọng và ấm cúng _(Chi phí tự túc)._
*Lựa chọn 02:* Quý khách có thể tham gia giao lưu đốt lửa trại _(Nếu được ban quản lý cho phép)_, liên hoan văn nghệ, tham gia các trò chơi cùng hát cho nhau nghe va nhảy những điệu múa dân tộc truyền thống của các đồng bào dân tộc.
*Ngày 2: Tam Đảo (Ăn sáng, trưa)*
* 7h30:* Ăn sáng Buffe tại Nhà hàng của Belvedere Resort
*8h30:* Đoàn bắt đầu rời Belvedere, cùng nhau khám phá Tam Đảo. Quý khách đi thăm Thác Bạc, dạo chơi ngắm nhìn phong cảnh Tam Đảo
*11h00:* Khách trở về Belvedere, thay đồ nghỉ ngơi
*11h30:* Khách dùng cơm trưa tại Nhà hàng của Tam Dao Belvedere Resort
*12h30:* Khách làm thủ tục trả phòng.
*13h00:* Quý khách lên xe trở về.
*16h00:* Về đến điểm xuất phát, chia tay tạm biệt và hẹn gặp lại. 
*Giá trọn gói cho một khách ở* *Belvedere Resort: 1.280.000 VNĐ*
*(Áp dụng cho đoàn trên 40 khách, tour chất lượng cao)*

*Giá bao gồm:*
Phương tiện: Ôtô máy lạnh, âm thanh hiện đại trên xe.Mức ăn: Ăn các bữa theo chương trình, ăn chính 150.000VND/bữa, sáng ăn Buffe.Hướng dẫn viên: Chuyên nghiệp, phục vụ nhiệt tình, thành thạo, chu đáo xuyên xuốt tuyến.Phòng nghỉ: Quý khách nghỉ tại khu *Belvedere Resort.*Vé thăm quan: Khách được mua tiền vé vào các cửa thắng cảnh.Bảo hiểm: Khách được mua bảo hiểm du lịch trọn tour.Khuyến mại: Nước uống trên xe.Chi phí đốt lửa trại giao lưu văn nghệ.*Giá không bao gồm:*
Thuế VAT ,điện thoại cá nhân, ăn uống ngoài chương trình,vui chơi giải trí cá nhân…Chi phí đốt lửa trại giao lưu văn nghệ.-          Trẻ em Trẻ em 1 – dưới 5 tuổi: miễn phí (ăn + ngủ chung bố mẹ); 5 -  dưới 11 tuổi: tính 75%  giá tour (ăn suất riêng và ngủ chung với bố mẹ); 11 tuổi trở lên: tính như người lớn.
* Giá trên có thể thay đổi vào thời điểm quý khách đi du lịch mà không cần báo trước. 

*Mọi thông tin xin liên hệ:*
*CÔNG TY DU LỊCH QUỐC TẾ ÁNH SAO MỚI - NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL*
*Địa chỉ: Số 365 - Bạch Đằng – Hoàn Kiếm – Hà Nội*
*Điện thoại: (+84 4) 3931 0322  Hotline: 0966 072 502 – Ms Diệp*
*Email:  sale1.newstarlighttravel@gmail.com*
*Website: www.dulichanhsaomoi.com* 

*NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL – CẢM NHẬN SỰ KHÁC BIỆT!*

----------


## poohtravel

*Cho thuê phòng Vinpearland Nha Trang*
Vinpearland Resort
 Giá phòng: 230 USD
 Địa chỉ: Vinpearland Nha Trang Việt Nam
*Điện thoại trực tiếp đặt phòng: 0966 072 502 Ms Diệp*
 Dịch vụ tiện nghi.
 Dịch vụ chăm sóc trẻ, trung tâm mua sắm, sòng bạc, quầy bar, phục vụ cà phê tận phòng, nhà hàng, nơi đỗ xe rộng rãi, bể bơi, báo chí, phòng họp có trang thiết bị hiện đại, máy sấy tóc, golf, dịch vụ phòng VIP, dịch vụ giặt là, truyền hình cáp, tennis, trung tâm thẩm mỹ và spa, các cửa hàng...
 Phòng ăn Hành lang rộng rãi, thoải mái, phục vụ cà phê, cocktail và đồ ăn nhanh.
 Nhà hàng với thực đơn Âu Á, 5 phòng ăn riêng. Có phục vụ đồ ăn nhanh, ăn trưa, ăn tối.
 Thông tin dịch vụ:
 * Dịch vụ phòng 24h
 * Bãi đậu xe trong khách sạn
 * Nhà hàng
 * Bar / quầy 
 * Dịch vụ giặt ủi
 * Bàn thông tin 24h
 - Lưu ý( giá phòng bao gồm: 2 bữa ăn chính và ăn sáng puffel, vé cáp treo vào vinpearland và tất cả các dịch vụ vui chơi giải trí tại vinpearland)
Quý khách có nhu cầu đặt phòng vui lòng liên hệ với chúng tôi để được tư vấn!

----------


## dieptour

*DU XUÂN “HÀNH TRÌNH DI SẢN” ghép đoàn năm 2013
 ĐÀ NẴNG – SƠN TRÀ – NGŨ HÀNH SƠN - HỘI AN - HUẾ - PHONG NHA
 (Chương trình: 5 ngày 4 đêm, khởi hành Mồng 2, Mồng 3, Mồng 4 Tết Âm Lịch)*


Ngày 01 : Mồng 2-24/01 hoặc Mồng 3-25/01 hoặc Mồng 4-26/01-Đón khách – SƠN TRÀ - ĐÀ NẴNG (Ăn trưa, ăn tối)
 - Sáng: Quý khách có mặt tại sân bay Nội Bài, làm thủ tục lên máy bay khởi hành đi Đà Nẵng.
 - 11h00: Xe ô tô và HDV của NEWSTARLIGHT TRAVEL đón quý khách tại sân bay Đà Nẵng từ 07h00 đến 13h00 (sau thời gian này, quý khách tự túc nhập đoàn) đưa đi ăn trưa với đặc sản nổi tiếng Đà Nẵng “Bánh tráng thịt heo 2 đầu da & Mỳ Quảng”. Nhận phòng K/sạn nghỉ ngơi. 
 - Chiều: Khởi hành đi Bán Đảo Sơn Trà (Monkey Mountain) quay một vòng quanh Bán Đảo để thưởng ngoạn toàn cảnh phố biển Đà Nẵng trên cao, viếng Linh Ứng Tự - nơi có tượng Phật Bà 65m cao nhất Việt Nam và tắm biển Mỹ Khê Đà Nẵng 
 - Tối: Ăn tối hải sản. Quý khách tự do khám phá Phố Biển Đà Nẵng về đêm: Cầu Quay sông Hàn, Trung Tâm Thương Mại, Khu phố ẩm thực, Café - Bar - Discotheque,... 
 Ngày 02 : Mồng 3-25/01 hoặc Mồng 4-26/01 hoặc Mồng 5-27/01-ĐÀ NẴNG – NGŨ HÀNH SƠN - ĐÔ THỊ CỔ HỘI AN (Ăn sáng, ăn trưa, ăn tối)
 - Sáng: Điểm tâm. Khởi hành tham quan khu di tích – danh thắng Ngũ Hành Sơn (khám phá các hang động, vãn cảnh đẹp non nước trời mây, viếng những ngôi chùa thiêng), Làng Nghề Điêu Khắc Đá Non Nước. Tiếp tục vào Hội An nhận phòng KS nghỉ ngơi. 
 - Trưa: Ăn trưa nhà hàng tại Hội An 
 - Chiều: Bách bộ tham quan và mua sắm Phố Cổ với: Chùa Cầu Nhật Bản, Bảo tàng văn hóa Sa Huỳnh, Nhà Cổ hàng trăm năm tuổi, Hội Quán Phước Kiến & Xưởng thủ công mỹ nghệ - thưởng thức ca nhạc truyền thống lúc 15h15, xin quẻ đầu năm
 - Tối: Ăn tối nhà hàng, thưởng thức đặc sản Hội An (Cao Lầu - Bánh Bao - Bánh Vạc - Hoành Thánh). Tự do thưởng ngoạn vẻ đẹp Phố Cổ Hội An
 Ngày 03: Mồng 4-26/01 hoặc Mồng 5-27/01 hoặc Mồng 6-28/01-HỘI AN - CỐ ĐÔ HUẾ (Ăn sáng, ăn trưa, ăn tối)
 - Sáng: Điểm tâm. Rời Hội An đi Cố Đô Huế - Di sản văn hoá Thế Giới, ghé tham quan mua sắm tại Siêu Thị Đặc Sản Miền Trung, tiếp tục hành trình xuyên hầm đường bộ đèo Hải Vân đến Huế. 
 - Trưa: Ăn trưa nhà hàng và nhận phòng K/sạn nghỉ ngơi.
 - Chiều: Tham quan Đại Nội (Hoàng Cung của 13 vị vua triều Nguyễn, triều đại phong kiến cuối cùng của Việt Nam: Ngọ Môn, Điện Thái Hoà, Tử Cấm Thành, Thế Miếu, Hiển Lâm Các, Cửu Đỉnh) và Chùa Thiên Mụ cổ kính, xây dựng từ những năm đầu của thế kỉ XVII. 
 - Tối: Ăn tối nhà hàng với đặc sản xứ Huế (Bánh bèo, lọc, nậm, khoái,...). 
 Ngày 04: Mồng 5-27/01 hoặc Mồng 6-28/01 hoặc Mồng 7-29/01-HUẾ - PHONG NHA (Ăn sáng, ăn trưa, ăn tối)
 - Sáng: Điểm tâm sớm. Rời Huế đi Phong Nha - Kẻ Bàng - Di Sản Thiên Nhiên Thế Giới. Viếng thăm Thánh Địa La Vang (Được phong tặng là Tiểu Vương Cung Thánh Đường) và chụp ảnh Vĩ tuyến 17 - Cầu Hiền Lương - Sông Bến Hải (Giới tuyến tạm thời chia cắt 2 miền Nam - Bắc suốt 20 năm từ 1954-1973). 
 - Trưa: Ăn trưa nhà hàng tại Phong Nha. 
 - Chiều: Ngồi thuyền ngược sông Son chinh phục động Phong Nha: hang Bi Ký, Cô Tiên & Cung Đình dưới sâu lòng núi nơi có con sông ngầm từ Lào chảy sang, chiêm ngưỡng các khối thạch nhũ tuyệt đẹp được kiến tạo bởi thiên nhiên qua hàng ngàn thiên niên kỷ. Khởi hành về Huế theo đường Trường Sơn 
 - Tối: Ăn tối nhà hàng và ngủ K/sạn tại Huế. 
 Ngày 05: Mồng 6-28/01 hoặc Mồng 7-29/01 hoặc Mồng 8-30/01-HUẾ - Tiễn khách (Ăn sáng, ăn trưa)
 - Sáng: Điểm tâm. Tham quan lăng Tự Đức - lãng mạn, trữ tình phản ánh chính cuộc đời của vị vua tài hoa nhưng gặp phải tình cảnh đất nước éo le, viếng đền thờ Huyền Trân Công Chúa, khám phá Đại Hồng Chung trên núi Ngũ Long tuyệt đẹp và mua sắm đặc sản chợ Đông Ba. 
 - Trưa: Ăn trưa nhà hàng. 
 - Chiều: Tiễn khách ga Huế/ sân bay Huế từ 14h00 đến 17h00 và sân bay Đà Nẵng từ 17h00 đến 23h00 . Chào thân ái. Kết thúc chương trình.

* GIÁ THANH TOÁN: Áp dụng cho khách đi ghép đoàn 
 - Khách Việt Nam/Việt Kiều: 
 + Ngủ K/sạn 3*: 3.650.000đ/khách (Phụ thu phòng đơn: 800.000đ/khách).
 - Khách Quốc Tế: 
 + Ngủ K/sạn 3*: 3.850.000đ/khách (Phụ thu phòng đơn: 1.000.000đ/khách). 

 * TÊN KHÁCH SẠN:
 Đà Nẵng Trendy, Gianny,Bamboo Green I, Bamboo Green II, Queen,…
 Hội An Indochine, An Phú, Bạch Đằng, Vạn Lợi,... 
 Huế Ideal, Crown, Hue Smile, Ngọc Hương, New Star,...
 * Giá bao gồm: 
 1.Xe vận chuyển tốt đời mới đón - tiễn và phục vụ theo chương trình.
 (15, 25, 35, 45 chỗ tùy theo số lượng khách của mỗi tour)
 2.Ngủ 2khách/phòng khách sạn tiện nghi 3 sao tiện nghi :hệ thống máy nước nóng lạnh, ĐT, phòng tắm riêng, phòng 2-3 người… trường hợp lẻ nam, lẻ nữ: ngủ phòng ba, trường hợp đi 1 người, phụ thu phòng đơn nếu không tìm được người ghép.
 3.Ăn các bữa theo tour: 04 bữa sáng buffet + 05 bữa trưa + 04 bữa tối tiêu chuẩn 120,000 VNĐ/suất (thưởng thức hải sản Đà Nẵng, đặc sản Hội An & Huế)
 4.Thuyền du lịch Phong Nha.
 5.Vé tham quan các điểm.
 6.Hướng dẫn viên tiếng Việt phục vụ tận tình.
 7.Phục vụ 02nước0.5l/khách /ngày.
 8.Bảo hiểm du lịch.
 * Giá không bao gồm:
 1. Vé máy bay, vé tàu, vé ô tô khứ hồi từ Hà Nội// Đà Nẵng//Hà Nội. (Chúng tôi sẽ đặt vé theo yêu cầu của quý khách và thu theo giá vé của từng hang).
 2. Vui chơi giải trí cá nhân không trong chương trình, thuế VAT.
 Giá tour trẻ em:
 Trẻ em 1 - 4 tuổi: 0 Gia đình tự lo ăn uống, chỗ ngủ cho bé. Nếu phát sinh chi phí cáp treo bố mẹ tự thanh toán trực tiếp (Trẻ em dưới 1 m miễn phí)
 Trẻ em 5 - 10 tuổi 50% Ăn suất riêng và ngủ chung với bố mẹ
 Trẻ em trên 10 tuổi 100% Tiêu chuẩn như người lớn
 * Ghi chú: 
 1.Cung cấp danh sách đoàn gồm đầy đủ các chi tiết về: Họ tên, giới tính, quốc tịch, số điện thoại liên lạc của khách.
 2.Nếu thời tiết có gió, bão thì thay Cù Lao Chàm bằng Mỹ Sơn hoặc Lăng Cô
 3.Phụ thu phòng đơn chỉ áp dụng cho 01 pax ngủ riêng một phòng Single, nếu trẻ em 50% muốn có tiêu chuẩn ngủ thì giá như người lớn.

 Các tour liên quan:
 Tour Du Xuân Thiên Đường Miền Trung
 Tour Du Xuân Đà Nẵng - Bà Nà - Hội An - Huế
 Tour Du Xuân Phú Quốc
 Tour Du Xuân Nha Trang - Vinpearland - Đà Lạt* 
Giá trên có thể thay đổi vào thời điểm quý khách đi du lịch mà không cần báo trước
*Mọi thông tin xin liên hệ:*
*CÔNG TY DU LỊCH QUỐC TẾ ÁNH SAO MỚI - NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL*
*Địa chỉ: Số 365 - Bạch Đằng – Hoàn Kiếm – Hà Nội*
*VP:  Số 45A - Lý Quốc Sư – Hoàn Kiếm - Hà Nội*
*Điện thoại: (+84 4) 3931 0322  Hotline: 0966 072 502 – Ms Diệp*
*Email:  sale1.newstarlighttravel@gmail.com*
*Website: www.dulichanhsaomoi.com* 

*NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL – CẢM NHẬN SỰ KHÁC BIỆT!*

----------


## msdiep

Tiết trời se lạnh, không có gì hạnh phúc và ấm áp bằng việc quây quần với người thân và bạn bè của mình bên nồi lẩu nóng hổi. Nhất là mỗi khi gió mùa về, cộng với tiết trời mưa buồn, lúc đấy ta lại càng cảm thấy quý giá những giây phút được thưởng thức món ăn bên người thân và bạn bè. Với nồi lẩu thơm ngon, nóng hổi làm cho chúng ta quên đi cái cảm giác giá lạnh mà thay vào đấy là sự ấm cúng. Tại sao chúng ta lại không thử cảm giác đấy nhỉ ?

 Kính mời các bạn qua số *52 – Ngũ Xã – Ba Đình – Hà Nội( đi qua chùa Ngũ Xã khoảng 3m – 4m)* để cùng thưởng thức lẩu *“Riêu cua bắp bò – sườn sụn”*. Với giá cả bình dân chỉ với 169.000đ/nồi giành cho 2 người và 350.000đ/nồi giành cho 5 người nhưng lấy chất lượng món ăn lên hàng đầu, bên cạnh đó là thái độ phục vụ chuyên nghiệp,nhã nhặn, nhiệt tình, vui vẻ; Chỗ ngồi rộng rãi, thoải mái (không sợ thời tiết mưa hay gió lạnh); có chỗ để xe (để được cả ôtô). Tại sao bạn không thử một lần tới đây để cảm nhận điều đó nhỉ ? Chắc chắn sẽ không để các bạn thất vọng.
 Liên hệ trực tiếp với *Ms Diệp: 0947025490* hoặc *Mr Ngọc: 0972367557* để nhận được giá hấp dẫn và đầy bất ngờ. Quán bắt đầu bán từ 18h30’. Kính mong các bạn cùng tới thưởng thức.. tại Quán Ngọc Diệp chuyên lẩu “Riêu cua – bò – sườn sụn” 52 Ngũ Xã – Ba Đình – Ngũ Xã – Hà Nội.
*Chú ý*: Quán nhận cả việc giao hàng tới tận nhà có quý khách hàng (miễn phí vận chuyển trong bán kính 5km)

----------


## dieptour

Tiết trời se lạnh, không có gì hạnh phúc và ấm áp bằng việc quây quần với người thân và bạn bè của mình bên nồi lẩu nóng hổi. Nhất là mỗi khi gió mùa về, cộng với tiết trời mưa buồn, lúc đấy ta lại càng cảm thấy quý giá những giây phút được thưởng thức món ăn bên người thân và bạn bè. Với nồi lẩu thơm ngon, nóng hổi làm cho chúng ta quên đi cái cảm giác giá lạnh mà thay vào đấy là sự ấm cúng. Tại sao chúng ta lại không thử cảm giác đấy nhỉ ?

 Kính mời các bạn qua số *52 – Ngũ Xã – Ba Đình – Hà Nội( đi qua chùa Ngũ Xã khoảng 3m – 4m)* để cùng thưởng thức lẩu *“Riêu cua bắp bò – sườn sụn”*. Với giá cả bình dân chỉ với 169.000đ/nồi giành cho 2 người và 350.000đ/nồi giành cho 5 người nhưng lấy chất lượng món ăn lên hàng đầu, bên cạnh đó là thái độ phục vụ chuyên nghiệp,nhã nhặn, nhiệt tình, vui vẻ; Chỗ ngồi rộng rãi, thoải mái (không sợ thời tiết mưa hay gió lạnh); có chỗ để xe (để được cả ôtô). Tại sao bạn không thử một lần tới đây để cảm nhận điều đó nhỉ ? Chắc chắn sẽ không để các bạn thất vọng.
 Liên hệ trực tiếp với *Ms Diệp: 0947025490* hoặc *Mr Ngọc: 0972367557* để nhận được giá hấp dẫn và đầy bất ngờ. Quán bắt đầu bán từ 18h30’. Kính mong các bạn cùng tới thưởng thức.. tại Quán Ngọc Diệp chuyên lẩu “Riêu cua – bò – sườn sụn” 52 Ngũ Xã – Ba Đình – Ngũ Xã – Hà Nội.
*Chú ý*: Quán nhận cả việc giao hàng tới tận nhà có quý khách hàng (miễn phí vận chuyển trong bán kính 5km)

----------


## msdiep

Tiết trời se lạnh, không có gì hạnh phúc và ấm áp bằng việc quây quần với người thân và bạn bè của mình bên nồi lẩu nóng hổi. Nhất là mỗi khi gió mùa về, cộng với tiết trời mưa buồn, lúc đấy ta lại càng cảm thấy quý giá những giây phút được thưởng thức món ăn bên người thân và bạn bè. Với nồi lẩu thơm ngon, nóng hổi làm cho chúng ta quên đi cái cảm giác giá lạnh mà thay vào đấy là sự ấm cúng. Tại sao chúng ta lại không thử cảm giác đấy nhỉ ?

 Kính mời các bạn qua số *52 – Ngũ Xã – Ba Đình – Hà Nội( đi qua chùa Ngũ Xã khoảng 3m – 4m)* để cùng thưởng thức lẩu *“Riêu cua bắp bò – sườn sụn”*. Với giá cả bình dân chỉ với 169.000đ/nồi giành cho 2 người và 350.000đ/nồi giành cho 5 người nhưng lấy chất lượng món ăn lên hàng đầu, bên cạnh đó là thái độ phục vụ chuyên nghiệp,nhã nhặn, nhiệt tình, vui vẻ; Chỗ ngồi rộng rãi, thoải mái (không sợ thời tiết mưa hay gió lạnh); có chỗ để xe (để được cả ôtô). Tại sao bạn không thử một lần tới đây để cảm nhận điều đó nhỉ ? Chắc chắn sẽ không để các bạn thất vọng.
 Liên hệ trực tiếp với *Ms Diệp: 0947025490* hoặc *Mr Ngọc: 0972367557* để nhận được giá hấp dẫn và đầy bất ngờ. Quán bắt đầu bán từ 18h30’. Kính mong các bạn cùng tới thưởng thức.. tại Quán Ngọc Diệp chuyên lẩu “Riêu cua – bò – sườn sụn” 52 Ngũ Xã – Ba Đình – Ngũ Xã – Hà Nội.
*Chú ý*: Quán nhận cả việc giao hàng tới tận nhà có quý khách hàng (miễn phí vận chuyển trong bán kính 5km)

----------


## poohtravel

*Cho thuê phòng Vinpearland Nha Trang*
Vinpearland Resort
 Giá phòng: 230 USD
 Địa chỉ: Vinpearland Nha Trang Việt Nam
*Điện thoại trực tiếp đặt phòng: 0966 072 502 Ms Diệp*
 Dịch vụ tiện nghi.
 Dịch vụ chăm sóc trẻ, trung tâm mua sắm, sòng bạc, quầy bar, phục vụ cà phê tận phòng, nhà hàng, nơi đỗ xe rộng rãi, bể bơi, báo chí, phòng họp có trang thiết bị hiện đại, máy sấy tóc, golf, dịch vụ phòng VIP, dịch vụ giặt là, truyền hình cáp, tennis, trung tâm thẩm mỹ và spa, các cửa hàng...
 Phòng ăn Hành lang rộng rãi, thoải mái, phục vụ cà phê, cocktail và đồ ăn nhanh.
 Nhà hàng với thực đơn Âu Á, 5 phòng ăn riêng. Có phục vụ đồ ăn nhanh, ăn trưa, ăn tối.
 Thông tin dịch vụ:
 * Dịch vụ phòng 24h
 * Bãi đậu xe trong khách sạn
 * Nhà hàng
 * Bar / quầy 
 * Dịch vụ giặt ủi
 * Bàn thông tin 24h
 - Lưu ý( giá phòng bao gồm: 2 bữa ăn chính và ăn sáng puffel, vé cáp treo vào vinpearland và tất cả các dịch vụ vui chơi giải trí tại vinpearland)
Quý khách có nhu cầu đặt phòng vui lòng liên hệ với chúng tôi để được tư vấn!

----------

